# Evangeline FR163



## davie1952 (Jul 18, 2010)

My Grandfather Laurance Buchan owned the fishing boat " Evangeline FR163 " untill she was sold to Shetland owners in 1967 ... some years after that she was converted into a motor yacht down at St Monans ...

Could anyone help me find out what happened to her ?

She was built round about 1910, she was of Zulu design & my grandfather bought her from the west coast of Scotland ....

I spent most of my early teen years on that boat, went out to sea with him on my school holidays, redded up & baited small lines for him during the winter months ... great memories !


----------



## Trawldoor (Feb 3, 2006)

Davie,
She was owned for a while by a character called Larry Anderson from Broughty Ferry nr Dundee. He had her when I was a a young lad in the 7o's. He kept he in Tayport and was converting her to pleasure use. After he died I don't know much except to tell you she ended up on Anstruther Pier. I beleive she went on fire and was cut up where she was. I think there might be pictures of her on the Fishing pages but I am not sure.....I have see photos somewhere but cannot recall where...hope this helps a wee bitty. Cheers Jake


----------



## davie1952 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Evangeline*

Thanks Jake, that would fit in with sightings of her over the years in the Tay area which we were not sure to believe or not,
My cousin saw her on the pier at Anstruther with a cover over her a few years back but when i went down to have a look there was nothing to be seen.
Last month my son received a book from his best man when he got married which was full of photographs of old fishing boats & it has a photo of her up the slip in St Monans being converted into a motor cruiser... thus the re-newed interest in the dear old boat.
I think i will perhaps write to the book publisher & see if they can throw some light on this story
many thanks for the information Jake ... Davie


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

in the late 1920s she was owned in Carradale by R Ritchie reg CN172


----------



## davie1952 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Linnea, Thanks for that bit of information, i never knew that ...
I can see this turning into a full history of the boat rather than just finding out what became of her , many thanks ... Davie


----------



## Trawldoor (Feb 3, 2006)

Davie, your welcome. I wish I could remember where I saw the pictures of the blaze. Cheers Jake


----------



## Trawldoor (Feb 3, 2006)

Davie,
I found this sad picture of Evangeline on Trawlerphotos website. I hope this link works. If not its in the gallery of 'Jonah' or could be found in the scottish scrapped/decommisioined section. Hope it doesn't make you too sad...it's not a bonny sight I am afraid...

http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=23516&limit=all
Cheers

Jake


----------



## davie1952 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for that Jake, yes its a sad sight but i suppose sooner or later it happens to them all ..
I have a photo at home of her in her prime while she was longlining with her decks full of skate , i think its a better way to remember the old lady
many thanks Jake ... Davie


----------

